# Duxford today



## ollieholmes (Dec 16, 2005)

Heres a photo to get you interested:





More will be added to my site tonight:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ollieswebspace
No the light was not that bad i have fiddled wiith it. I appologise for quality as i took it on my phone.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice photo Ollie, I will be sure to check out your site later this evening and see what shots you have uploaded.


----------



## ollieholmes (Dec 16, 2005)

They should be on there now. I am having a few tech problems with it but i will resolve them. Please do bookmark it and keep coming back as i have many more updates planned.


----------

